# Bundesgerichtshof Mitteilung der Pressestelle



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

Bundesgerichtshof Mitteilung der Pressestelle

Na bitte.....


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 März 2004)

Ja, ein durchaus schöner Tag.
Die Sonne scheinte als ich heute aufstand und die erste Schlagzeile, die mir im N-TV Videotext in's Auge stach, verweist auf das neue BGH-Urteil.
Solche Freitage sollte es öfters geben.

MfG
L.
(dem die Sonne noch mehr scheint, wenn er sich vorstellt wie sich Mr. 1md über das Urteil ein Monogramm in die Sitzschwarte beisst)


----------



## Moralapostel (5 März 2004)

Klingt ja gut, aber wirkt sich das auch auf die UN-heimlich installierten Dialer aus?

Für welche Fälle kann dieses Urteil analog angewendet werden? :lupe:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 März 2004)

Wahrlich sonnige Aussichten . Weiss schon, was ich Seiler und Kollegen beim naechsten Schreiben als Lektuere empfehlen werde  


			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> aber wirkt sich das auch auf die UN-heimlich installierten Dialer aus?


Nun ja, so un-heimlich war das in dem Fall wohl nicht, eher Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen


> Der Sohn der Beklagten hatte beim Surfen im Internet eine Datei auf seinen PC heruntergeladen, die die Beschleunigung der Datenübertragung versprach.


Interessant ist auch


> Dementsprechend stehe der Vergütungsforderung der Klägerin ein Schadensersatzanspruch der Beklagten entgegen, aufgrund dessen sie so gestellt werden müsse, als ob sich der Dialer nicht eingeschlichen hätte.


und


> Der Vertrag der Parteien enthielt keine ausdrückliche Bestimmung, die einen Fall wie den vorliegenden regelte. Der Senat hat jedoch im Wege der ergänzenden Vertragsauslegung eine Klausel der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Klägerin und den Rechtsgedanken des § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3 TKV herangezogen, wonach den Kunden keine Vergütungspflicht für die Nutzung seines Anschlusses durch Dritte trifft, sofern er diese nicht zu vertreten hat. Da die Klägerin ein eigenes wirtschaftliches Interesse an der Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertdienste habe - sie muß nur einen Teil des erhöhten Entgelts an andere Netz- und Plattformbetreiber abführen - , sei es angemessen, sie das Risiko eines solchen Mißbrauchs der 0190-Nummern tragen zu lassen, den ihre Kunden nicht zu vertreten haben.


Verstehe ich das richtig? Nutzung durch einen Dritten, d.h. den Dialerdruecker?  :respekt:  Das finde ich eine passende  und kreative Gesetzesauslegung zur Wahrung dessen, was man als Laie als Gerechtigkeit versteht. 

Bin mal gespannt auf die genaue Urteilsbegruendung.


----------



## galdikas (5 März 2004)

*Unbestellte Dialerverbindungen*



			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja gut, aber wirkt sich das auch auf die UN-heimlich installierten Dialer aus?
> Für welche Fälle kann dieses Urteil analog angewendet werden?



"Die Klägerin hat aus dem Telefondienstvertrag mit der Beklagten keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung der Verbindungskosten nach den erhöhten 0190-Mehrwertdienstetarifen."

Es betrifft wohl erst solche Verbindungen, die ein Telefondieste-Vertragspartner zu vereinbarten Tarifen erbringt. ( Es kann deshalb vermutlich nicht für Verbindungen gelten, die ein (anderer) Mehrwertnummern-Netzbetreiber zwischen dem Anschluss des Kunden und dem Anschluss des Mehrwert-Diensteerbringers herstellt.)

"Der Senat hat jedoch im Wege der ergänzenden Vertragsauslegung eine Klausel der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Klägerin und den Rechtsgedanken des § 16 Abs. 3 Satz 3 TKV herangezogen, wonach den Kunden keine Vergütungspflicht für die Nutzung seines Anschlusses durch Dritte trifft, sofern er diese nicht zu vertreten hat."

Das kann nur für die vertraglich geregelten Leistungen "Telekommunikationsverbindungsleistungen" gelten (zwischen dem Anschlussinhaber und dem Mehrwertanschluß-/Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und dem Anschlussinhaber besteht in der Regel kein solcher Vertrag, der entsprechend ergänzend ausgelegt weren könnte/müßte.

"Der Beklagten und ihrem Sohn fiel ein Verstoß gegen ihre Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten nicht zur Last. Sie hatten keinen besonderen Anlaß zu Schutzvorkehrungen, da der Dialer nicht bemerkbar war. Auch eine routinemäßige Vorsorge gegen Anwahlprogramme konnte nicht erwartet werden."

Dies ist der meiner Meinung nach entscheidende Satz!

Damit entfällt dann jeglicher Anspruch bei unbestellt zugesandten Dialern bzw. heimlich hergestellten Verbindungen, § 241a BGB. Die Ausnahme, wonach ein Anspruch bei Inanspruchnahme unbestellt erbrachter Dienste dann nicht ausgeschlossen ist, wenn dem Verbraucher bei üblicher Sorgfalt nicht hätte verborgen geblieben sein können, daß die unbestellte Leistungserbringung in der Vorstellung einer gewollten Verbraucherbestellung vorgenommen wird, dürfte damit bei unbestellten Dialerverbindungen ausscheiden. 

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*Weitere Presseberichte zum Urteil*

Über das Urteil wird auch kräftig in der Presse berichtet.
Zum Beispiel unter den folgenden Links:

Handelsblatt 1


Handelsblatt 2


Recht.de


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45268

http://www.ftd.de/tm/tk/1077951813244.html?nv=hpm


http://www.chip.de/news/c_news_11641215.html


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/internet/38322/
*[Virenscanner: URLs gekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*Und noch ein Bericht*

Und eine weitere Zeitung berichtet über das Urteil:

http://derstandard.at/standard.asp?id=1591287


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

Komisch - ich dachte seit dem 15.August 2003 gibt es ein Gesetzt.

Welche Rolle soielt dann diese Entscheidung für Einwahlen nach dem 15.08.2003 ?


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2004)

"BAHNBRECHENDES URTEIL

BGH beendet den Dialer-Wahnsinn"

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,289237,00.html


----------



## sascha (5 März 2004)

Den Spiegel-Bericht muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Auszüge:



> Das Urteil beendet faktisch die Abzocke mit Dialer-Software im Internet, denn kaum jemand entscheidet sich willentlich zur Installation eines Dialers.





> Schlechte Zeiten für die Dialer-Mafia: Erst schränkte ein Gesetz die Minutenpreise für "Mehrwertdienste" ein, dann kam die Registrierungspflicht für Dialer und nun noch das - ein Urteil, das die große Abzocke künftig verhindern könnte.





> Wer heute im Web etwa nach Hausaufgaben-Hilfen, Kochrezepten oder Witzsammlungen sucht, kommt kaum am Dialer vorbei: Das Web ist regelrecht verseucht.



 8)


----------



## Raimund (5 März 2004)

*Das BGH-Urteil*

Besonders erfreulich:

Die TK-Unternehmen haben ein wirtschaftliches Interessen am Dealergeschäft. Die Zeiten, als sich der Rosariese als unschuldiges Opfer darstellen konnte, das zum Inkasso gezwungen war, dürften nun vorbei sein!

Weiteres hier:

http://www.klages-berlin.de/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Moralapostel (5 März 2004)

Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, dann beantwortet sich meine oben gestellte Frage so, daß praktisch jeder Dialer, also auch die registrierte Bande, nun Schwierigkeiten haben wird, an's Geld zu kommen???

Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein!

Aber was bedeutet das für Tante T? Hat man bereits eine Wochenendausgangssperre verhängt? Wurde der Urlaub gestrichen? Sitzen die rosa Kollegen jetzt vor ihren Rechnern um einen Millionenschaden abzuwenden, der entstehen könnte, weil Tante T zwischen den Stühlen sitzt?

Die "dialerisierten" Kunden werden nicht mehr zahlen und auf das BGH-Urteil abstellen. Die Dialer-Bande wird auf ihren Forderungen beharren und zunächst alles fröhlich pfeifend weiterlaufen lassen. Und Tante T kommt mit dem präventiven Abschalten nicht mehr nach?

Oder ist das alles Quatsch und die Euphorie verfrüht?  :magic:


----------



## Raimund (5 März 2004)

*Die Bande*

@Moralapostel,

das Gewerbe hat keine Schwierigkeiten, bitte lies dort nach.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was bedeutet das für Tante T? Hat man bereits eine Wochenendausgangssperre verhängt? Wurde der Urlaub gestrichen? Sitzen die rosa Kollegen jetzt vor ihren Rechnern um einen Millionenschaden abzuwenden, der entstehen könnte, weil Tante T zwischen den Stühlen sitzt?


Mach Dir mal um die Telekomiker keine Sorgen, Millionenschaden? Ich zitiere mal deren 
AGBs fuer Permium Rate Service:


> 5.3 Der  Kunde  mit  PRS 0190 0-Rufnummern  wird  von  der T-Com nach § 43a Abs. 1 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) als Anbieter der Dienstleistung gegenüber der RegTP genannt.  Hieraus  ergibt  sich  die  Pflicht  des  Kunden,  Be- schwerden,  Anfragen  u.ä.  von  Endverbrauchern  eigenver- antwortlich  zu  bearbeiten.  Der  bloße  Verweis  auf  eine eventuelle Weitergabe der Rufnummern ist unzulässig. Sollte  die  RegTP  gegenüber  der  T-Com  Geldbußen  nach § 96 Abs. 2 TKG verhängen, weil der Kunde den nach § 43a Abs. 1 TKG  bezeichneten  Pflichten  nicht  nachgekommen ist, ist dieser Betrag der T-Com vom Kunden zuzüglich einer Aufwandspauschale von 500 Euro inkl. USt zu erstatten.





> 8.3 Die  Höhe  der  Anbietervergütung  mindert  sich  bei  Forde- rungsausfällen auf der Anruferseite wie folgt:
> (...)
> Übersteigt  der  festgestellte  prozentuale  Forderungsausfall eine  Ausfallquote  von  3,5 %,  so  mindert  sich  nachträglich die  bereits  ausgezahlte  Anbietervergütung  anteilig  um  die Differenz  zwischen  dem  tatsächlichen  prozentualen  Forde- rungsausfall und der Ausfallquote von 3,5 %.
> (...)





> 8.4 Die  T-Com  ist  berechtigt,  bei  nachgewiesenen  kriminellen, gesetzwidrigen  Handlungen  oder  Vertragsverstößen  des Kunden den Anrufer von der Zahlung der Rechnung zu be- freien.  Die  Anbietervergütungen,  die  dem  Kunden  bereits vorab ausgezahlt wurden, werden in diesen Fällen pauschal spätestens  fünf  Monate  nach  der  Abrechnung  zurückgefor- dert.


Welches Risiko tragen die noch? Wenn z.B. mein Einspruch gegen Telekom -> IN-Telegence -> Inet-Cash Erfolg hat, holen sie das Geld beim Anbieter In-Telegence. Risiko ist null. Gewinn garantiert und Bilanz gerettet, da freut sich der deutsche Telekomkleinaktionaer.


----------



## Telecoin.de (5 März 2004)

Ausgezeichnet! 

Das Urteil stärkt die seriösen Dialeranbieter wie Aconti, icom, EasyBilling, etc. 

Mallorca und Dänemark hat jetzt ein Problem    tja ... time to say goodby Cross****


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

Ein besonders wichtiger Punkt:



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt vorbei: Der 3. Zivilsenat des BGH sprach hier deutlich Recht.
> * Der Kunde sei auch nicht verpflichtet, vorsorglich Abwehrmaßnahmen gegen Dialer zu treffen.*



Dies ins Gebetbuch auch des letzten Amtsrichters geschrieben.....

tf


----------



## Moralapostel (6 März 2004)

@TSCoreNinja


> Mach Dir mal um die Telekomiker keine Sorgen, Millionenschaden?



Na, das ist mir dann so auch lieber. Natürlich hätte Tante T ein paar Seitenhiebe verdient, weil sie auch unmoralische Machenschaften zunächst einmal aussitzt, solange sie Geld verdient und erst dann aktiv wird, wenn das Geschrei zu laut wird. Aber wenn Tante T sich dann mit einseitig gestalteten AGBs die eigentlichen Verursacher schnappen kann, ist das in meinem Sinne.

Der in den einschlägigen Foren agierende Teil der Dialerszene scheint auch nach dem BGH-Urteil allerdings nicht besonders traurig zu sein. Deswegen bin ich schon wieder skeptisch, ob das bahnbrechende Urteil tatsächlich der großen Masse der Dialer-Abzocker das Kreuz bricht.

@Telecoin.de (alias "Tobias")

Bitte nicht diesen Ausdruck gebrauchen: "Seriöse Dialer".  Etwas mehr Mühe solltest Du Dir übrigens beim Kopieren Deiner Beiträge zwischen den "gegensätzlichen" Foren schon geben...:kotz: 
Hinter jedem Dialer steckt ein mehr oder minder ausgeprägter Vorsatz zu Täuschung, Betrug, monetärer Verführung Minderjähriger, Wucher, Existenzgefährdung,....


Der Boomerang fliegt und trifft vielleicht... :steinigung:


----------



## cicojaka (6 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter jedem Dialer steckt ein...



Das BGH-Urteil lässt hoffen, dass genau DAS nicht länger hingenommen wird. Die "Stromdiebe" des Internetzeitalters müssen verfolgt werden...


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

ich habe noch 2 blöde Fragen, aber dann bin auch wirklich beruhigt..

hat das Urteil auch rückwirkend die Auswirkung?. z.B auf meine 1,5-jährige Geschichte mit TeleTeamWork (habe kürzlich die Nachricht vom Gerichtshof Hünfeld bekommen, dass nun das Gericht Duisburg sich mit dem Streit ausseinander setzt. Es geht jetzt um einen Betrag von ca. 400 Euro)

und dann noch.. inzwischen befinde ich mich im Rechstreit mit der INTRIUM Justitia bla,bla.. also nicht direkt Teleteamwork oder Freenet..
oder ist einfach die Tatsache, dass es um einen unangemeldeten Dialer geht ausreichend???

Danke Leute..


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2004)

Kennet schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe noch 2 blöde Fragen, aber dann bin auch wirklich beruhigt..
> 
> hat das Urteil auch rückwirkend die Auswirkung?. z.B auf meine 1,5-jährige Geschichte mit TeleTeamWork (habe kürzlich die Nachricht vom Gerichtshof Hünfeld bekommen, dass nun das Gericht Duisburg sich mit dem Streit ausseinander setzt. Es geht jetzt um einen Betrag von ca. 400 Euro)
> 
> ...



Ja, die Amtsgerichte werden diese Urteil beachten, auch wenn es sich nur auf den konkreten Fall bezieht.

Wegen Deines Falles wirft bitte einen Blick in  unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten und nimm Dir  einen Anwalt, dem Du das Material aus dem Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zeigen kannst.


----------

